# Sometimes I wish I hadn't known you.



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

How do I phrase this English statement to Tagalog --- "Sometimes I wish I hadn't known you".

Thanks!


----------



## Scherle

Seb_K said:


> "Sometimes I wish I hadn't known you".


Please note:
Sometimes = minsan
I wish = hiniling ko 


You can say Minsan nahihiling ko na hindi nalang kita nakilala.


----------



## Seb_K

Oo, okay. I know the word "minsan" but I don't know how to say "wish" in Tagalog. Still a beginner na. Salamat po for the explanation na!


----------



## balasang

Wish as in I wish that... Use Sana
But if you mean wish as in the noun wish, it's hiling


----------



## SONATINA

Magandang araw!

Seb K,you can possibly say:Minsan,sana di na lang kita nakilala.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ang minsan ay once. Ang sometimes ay paminsan-minsan.

Paminsan-minsan hinihiling ko na sana'y di na kita nakilala pa.


----------

